# Will that unit hold 20 g?



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

I have no idea how I can calculate the weight a stand can hold.
Saw this unit recently reduced in IKEA and they have the colour that fit my place, the price is very reasonable. The thing is, will that hold my 20 g tank?

Thanks a lot in advance!

IKEA | Back to school | 15 years | EXPEDIT | Shelving unit


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

no if u look it says max load 29 lbs with a 20 gallon with out anything in it is almost 29 pounds


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

These units are follow stiffened inside like corrugated box. Not recommended.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

jamez&becca said:


> no if u look it says max load 29 lbs with a 20 gallon with out anything in it is almost 29 pounds


It says "a shelf", so I thought maybe they mean these thin ones in the middle, not the top part.

Thanks for the input. I just saw it says the filling inside is paper, WOW! Why it's made to look so thick and solid and is filled with paper?!?!?
Anyway, I might consider it for one of my 5 g.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I have one of those units (4x4) one. I would say that it could support a 20 g vertically, however it does not have any lateral supports, so it'll collapse (...sideways..?) under the 20g weight. If you reinforce it with a additional metal brackets, and a piece of solid wood in the back it would probably work.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Take a look at post 2 in my thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/couple-my-projects-330/

That was built to match the design you were looking at. The Ikea one, as has been said, will not hold the weight.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

i have this shelf from ikea.. it appears solid and strong but I don't think i'd place a 20g on it... i have a 5.5g and two 2.5g on it and for over a year it held two 5.5g fine.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I was thinking to get it for the 5.5 g one at least as it fits my place well (4x4 one). Don't know for reinforcement, that sounds like a great idea, but how I can be sure it is safe? That's my issue, I can't really tell myself 

target, I sent the link to my husband and will see what he thinks  Thanks a lot!


----------

